# 2012 Madone 4.5 vs 2012 4.7



## Seminole (Apr 15, 2012)

Any advice choosing between a 2012 4.5 (105) and upgraded Bontrager Race X Lite wheels or the 2012 4.7 (Ultegra) and Bontrager Race wheels. I'm just starting out and LBS is offering basically the same price for the above options. Thank you!


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Are they offering any other upgraded parts? Just looking at the MSRP of the 2 bikes there's about an $850 spread. Seems kinda steep for just a set of race x lites specially if they're keeping the stock wheels. My vote would go to the 4.7. You could always upgrade the wheels yourself later on. Ebay has some great deals on occasion


----------



## Seminole (Apr 15, 2012)

The only other upgrade they offered is the RXL seat. Also that price is without the trade so I would keep the stock wheels. I need to see what they offer for the stock wheels. Thanks for you input!


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the 2011 4.5, and the Bontrager Race wheels are quite heavy. But I don't think the Race X Lites are significantly better. 

You should consider upgrading to the 5-series Madone, as it will have the internal cable routing and is slightly lighter and stiffer.

If you decide to stick with a 4-series, I'd leave it as stock and then upgrade the wheels later with something way better.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Weight wise is a bit different between the two.

Race Front - 790
Race Rear - 1120
Total - 1910

RXL Front - 650
RXL - Rear - 870
Total - 1520

RXL have a much better hub also, (DT Swiss 240).


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

inthesticks said:


> Weight wise is a bit different between the two.
> 
> Race Front - 790
> Race Rear - 1120
> ...


That is quite a difference. I was thinking Race - Race X Lite - Race XXX Lite, but I forgot that there were Race Lites in there too.

I guess it would depend on the upgrade price for the wheels on the 4.5. You could get a set of Dura Ace 7900-C24's that would be < 1400 grams for about $850ish (or less) from an online retailer. This would be a better wheelset than the RXL's.

If I had to strictly choose between the original two options, I'd take the 4.5 with upgraded wheels. There's more gains to be had with the wheel upgrade than the groupset upgrade.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The RXL wheels are nice... I have them on one of my bikes.

If you can get a 4.5 with those wheels for the price of a 4.5, get them. Like Kneedragon pointed out--the price of (not dramatically) better wheels is probably close to 1/3 the price of the whole bike. The RXLs will hold up well for training and racing.


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

get the 4.7


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i went back and forth on a similar deal... and went with the 2012 4.7... couldn't be happier... overall very impressed with stock wheels and ultegra components... 

the bike is light, fast and turns quickly... did i mention the brakes are awesome??

get the 4.7... i believe the bottome tube is wider and stronger for 2012 too... check the frame designs... there have been some improvements in them too.. not just components..


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I've had the 2012-4.7 since the beginning of Oct. I'm very happy with the bike, it's quick and much more maneuverable than the 2004 2100 I previously had. No upgrades...I got the Dura-Ace pedals used but I'm thinking about trying Speedplays. I have about 1900 miles on the bike. Stock seat is fine, no issues. Good luck with the bike and get some good rides in.

Question: Does anyone know what the weight is of this model?


----------



## nelson4568 (May 28, 2012)

tough decision the 4.7 has a nice color scheme


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking at these two as well, I think I'm going with the 4.7, then just saving up for some rims down the road a couple months.

Like the look of the 4.7 better as well.


----------

